# iriver 20gb MP3



## howards way (14 Aug 2006)

Anyone have any advice on the iriver h10 20gb, is it worth buying at 199 euros, seen it at [broken link removed]


----------



## Squonk (15 Aug 2006)

iriver are a great company...I have a 40GB MP3 player with no problems....much better than iPod in my opinion


----------



## tomavich (15 Aug 2006)

I bought mine in Peats about 2 years ago and I've never had a problem with it. Good to have a radio as well as mp3 files. Back then it cost me over €350.
Reckon they're a lot more reliable than ipods.


----------



## blacknight (16 Aug 2006)

You can buy direct from [broken link removed]


----------



## Ron Burgundy (16 Aug 2006)

io  have an i river and its great i have the H120 and its almost 3 years old, never a promlemn with it and soooooooooooooooooooo much better that i pods.

creative are the only company that comes close.


----------



## CCOVICH (16 Aug 2006)

blacknight said:


> You can buy direct from [broken link removed]


 

Sold out at the moment!


----------



## tallpaul (16 Aug 2006)

I notice on the iRiver site that they are selling FM transmitters. Are these still illegal or are authorities just copping on to the blindingly obvious...


----------



## burkemg (16 Aug 2006)

Go for it !

A good price and a great product.

I'd love a charging cradle for mine (2ogb) but have not been able to find a suitable one.


----------



## howards way (23 Aug 2006)

Thanks all for the advice, ordered it on monday and got it yesterday, sound is good and the radio is handy
I also got 2% off using the voucher code on the site.
Thanks again everybody


----------



## blacknight (23 Aug 2006)

I'm still waiting on mine .....


----------



## whackin (24 Aug 2006)

I bought an I Audio x5L and I swear by it. It has a 35 hour battery life, and can play video, has a radio and mine holds 20gig. I've had no hassle with it whatsoever.


----------



## Darth Vader (14 Nov 2006)

Can you use these types in the gym? I was originally told that only a Flash memory MP3 would be suitable for use in the gym but then I was told that any mp3 can be used, they are not as fragile as you would think and that I should just consider the weight of the mp3, for convenience sake.

So now I am considering a 8gb ipod.  But for the difference in price, i'm still considering something with more memory, which would be heavier / chunkier.

Do these I-River 20gb's work ok while exercising?


----------



## CCOVICH (14 Nov 2006)

I would say you could have problems with a 20GB version when jogging etc.


----------



## Darth Vader (14 Nov 2006)

yeah, thats what i figured. I was shown an ipod in the shop and it was small and light and i doubt it would get in your way when jogging etc. My main concern was that using these in the gym would damage them but it seems they are not as fragile as I thought an an (non-flash memory) ipod will do the job.


----------



## Ballyman (16 Nov 2006)

I wouldn't use a Hard Drive palyer in the gym, regardless of what anyone tells you. 
It's still a spinning HD so jumping up and down is not going to be good for it. What I would do is buy the 20/40GB iRiver for normal use and music storage and have a cheap crappy 256/512MB Flash Player for use at the gym. You can change the music on the Flash player every time you go if you want!!
Just remember, would you jump up and down with your laptop if it was running?? I think not!!


----------



## DrMoriarty (16 Nov 2006)

I'd definitely second that — a cheap flash memory player for the gym, and a separate 20/40Gb job for storing the collection/bringing on hols, etc.

Curry's are doing a  for €39.99 at the moment — that'll hold about 600 tracks at a time, which should be plenty for the gym, and will hardly break the bank...


----------



## CCOVICH (16 Nov 2006)

DrMoriarty said:


> Curry's are doing a  for €39.99 at the moment — that'll hold about 600 tracks at a time, which should be plenty for the gym, and will hardly break the bank...


 

You've seen this in Eire Dr. M?


----------



## DrMoriarty (16 Nov 2006)

Not in-store, but there was a half-page ad in one of last Sunday's papers. I remember cursing the 1Gb player I'd recently paid €34.99 for in Argos...!  

A quick call to your local Currys branch should confirm? (the Currys.ie site has been 'coming soon' for about a year now!)


----------



## pansyflower (19 Nov 2006)

You can buy direct from [broken link removed]
The link doesn't work.


----------



## pansyflower (19 Nov 2006)

pansyflower said:


> You can buy direct from [broken link removed]


The link doesn't work now.


----------



## blacknight (19 Nov 2006)

pansyflower said:


> The link doesn't work now.


Works fine for me


----------



## MonsieurBond (20 Nov 2006)

DrMoriarty said:


> Not in-store, but there was a half-page ad in one of last Sunday's papers. I remember cursing the 1Gb player I'd recently paid €34.99 for in Argos...!
> 
> A quick call to your local Currys branch should confirm? (the Currys.ie site has been 'coming soon' for about a year now!)



What's the model number? The 1GB Flash players on the iRiver are c. €150 for which price you can get the much cooler and slimmer iPod nano.

The new iPod Shuffle is €90 but doesn't have a screen.

I personally think the iPod is worth paying a little more for the coolness, excellent design and reasonable features. Plus, in this world of incompatible players, you are kind of stuck with the brand you start out with - in my experience, sticking with iPods, you won't go too far wrong in terms of upgrading or buying a 2nd player down the line.

Just my 10c worth.


----------



## DrMoriarty (20 Nov 2006)

Apparently Peats are now doing the 6gb iRiver H10 for €150— personally I'd go for that over the 4Gb Nano.

 is the Currys 2Gb cheapo. Not bad for a stocking-filler!


----------

